# Rayshot's Pouches



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought some pouches from Rayshot and they are excellent, they work really good and I improved my shooting. Just many thanks to Ray. Cheers. Bob


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

They are without a doubt THE BEST pouch on the market today!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

they are good quality. no problems recommending them.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Making and refining a pouch that is unmatched has and still is exciting to me.

New things are on the way. I will have videos of what you will want to try and use. Keep your eyes open I will inform you when what is new, is available.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I like these a lot. The new thing I found they are good for also is shooting multiple BBs.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is a sample. You can tell there is a lot more energy transferred to the can by the four vs. one BB.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm impressed with both videos. You know, I have only tried multiple BBs (two or three) in the 1/2 inch pouch. I wasn't working for me but the four in the pouch you used impressed me. I didn't think it would do so good. Now I have to try it.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Good video beanflip. I will need to try those rayshot pouches.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, impressive, really useful.


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

I have also used Rayshot's laminated pig/cow leather for pouches. It is very good pouch material. I recommend it highly. And his pouches with tiny magnets embedded in them are very well crafted.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Rayshot. Do you take paypal? I want a few of the magnent pouches for bbs.


----------

